# Going lite but hope not too lite with RRS



## JPAZ (Jun 10, 2019)

Planning a trip. Will be trekking in Northern Scotland and trying to limit weight on my back. I know I could carry a point and shoot but then I come home and don't like what I see on my screen. So, I usually resign myself to bringing the 5D4 and some glass. On past treks, I've limited what I carry and often missed my 100-400 when coming across birds and other critters. This time, I am really thinking I'll carry the Canon RP with the RF 24-105. But, will prob also bring the 100-400 with the EF-RF adapter. 

Now, the next dilemma is "stability." I usually don't carry a tripod, again because of weight. Been able to make due with high ISO, leaning on trees, placing camera on a rock, etc. But then I had an idea. I have RRS "Pocket" pod / head (TFA-01 Ultra with BH-25 Pro). I took the RP with adapter and 100-400, put it on the tripod and head using the lens foot, and tried it. Remarkably stable! 

Think I am going to use this kit. RRS specs are, in my experience, conservative. I know this is not a replacement for my more substantial tripod and ballhead but some support is always better than no support


----------

